# Arto cab side windows available



## Rayb230

I have two Arto cab side windows (almost new) available for models 2005 ish on. Much much cheaper than N+Bs £2,000+ each!!

RayB


----------



## EuWanderer

Rayb230 said:


> I have two Arto cab side windows (almost new) available for models 2005 ish on. Much much cheaper than N+Bs £2,000+ each!!
> 
> RayB


Hi Ray
We are new users of an Arto 69, 2004 reg. LHD.
The drivers sliding window is all misty/cloudy.
Your window may be of interest.
Any pics or advice etc
Thanks for you help
Mike


----------



## MONARCH OXFORD

rayb230 said:


> i have two arto cab side windows (almost new) available for models 2005 ish on. Much much cheaper than n+bs £2,000+ each!!
> 
> Rayb


to ray are they a pair, and are they still available, i've got a 2000 arto that needs both sides replacing, ken 07968490427


----------



## dghr272

MONARCH OXFORD said:


> rayb230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have two arto cab side windows (almost new) available for models 2005 ish on. Much much cheaper than n+bs £2,000+ each!!
> 
> Rayb
> 
> 
> 
> to ray are they a pair, and are they still available, i've got a 2000 arto that needs both sides replacing, ken 07968490427
Click to expand...

I would doubt it, that post was from 9 years ago.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

MONARCH OXFORD said:


> rayb230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have two arto cab side windows (almost new) available for models 2005 ish on. Much much cheaper than n+bs £2,000+ each!!
> 
> Rayb
> 
> 
> 
> to ray are they a pair, and are they still available, i've got a 2000 arto that needs both sides replacing, ken 07968490427
Click to expand...

What a shame Ken, when you finally find what you're looking for!

I hope you'll stick around and tell us how it goes.


----------



## nicholsong

dghr272 said:


> I would doubt it, that post was from 9 years ago.
> 
> Terry


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Gretchibald

The double glazing on the driver's side of mine has gone and the window has been misting up for a few years now and has left permanent staining . While it passes MOT I won't bother with it . A member on here once put a detailed description , including photos, of when he took out the whole window ,removed the double glazing , took it to a local place and has it ' resealed' , and then reinstalled. I have that stored in my computer somewhere for when the time comes - if I am able. Can't remember which member that was.


----------



## nicholsong

Gretchibald said:


> The double glazing on the driver's side of mine has gone and the window has been misting up for a few years now and has left permanent staining . While it passes MOT I won't bother with it . A member on here once put a detailed description , including photos, of when he took out the whole window ,removed the double glazing , took it to a local place and has it ' resealed' , and then reinstalled. I have that stored in my computer somewhere for when the time comes - if I am able. Can't remember which member that was.


Alan

I think, but am not sure, that it was Martin('funflair') in his Flair.

Geoff


----------

